# Bulgaria Premier League 25-26 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 24, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
25 Sep 16:00 Botev Plovdiv - Cherno More Varna 1.45 4.10 7.10 +61 Botev Plovdiv - Cherno More Varna 
25 Sep 17:00 Lokomotive Sofia - Ludogorets Razgrad 5.85 4.00 1.53 +61 Lokomotive Sofia - Ludogorets Razgrad 
25 Sep 18:00 Levski Sofia - Neftochimik 1962 Bourgas 1.08 10.00 21.00 +3 Levski Sofia - Neftochimik 1962 Bourgas 
25 Sep 19:00 PFC Chernomorets Burgas - PFC Slavia Sofia 2.15 3.20 3.35 +61 PFC Chernomorets Burgas - PFC Slavia Sofia 
26 Sep 16:30 Ljubimec 2007 - CSKA Sofia 6.80 4.20 1.45 +61 Ljubimec 2007 - CSKA Sofia 
26 Sep 21:00 Liteks Lovetch - Lokomotiv Plovdiv 1.70 3.40 5.15 +61


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Botev - Cherno More*

Botev still miss their topscorer from last season Ivan Tsvetkov, who is a long-term injury, also central midfield Georgi Sarmov, attacking midfield Marian Ognyanov and of course Todor Nedelev, who is the star and the leader of this team, often he made the difference in the tough matches. Striker Valeri Domovchiyski just returned from injury and even if he is forced in the starting eleven, I don't see him being at 100%.

Cherno More miss striker Georgi Bojilov and winger Okoro. Bojilov looks like a blow, but given that Cherno More will chose to play on counters here, the miss of the tall striker in the starting eleven can even prove useful to them.

Botev is the better team all right, but the odds don't look right. The hosts tend to play too offensively at home, leaving kinda big spaces at the back for counters, that should suit Cherno More's style perfectly. Also without Tsvetkov they are very wasteful in some matches this season and now without Nedelev too... Cherno More have a real shot at even winning this, given the current situation in my opinion.

Expect line-ups:

Botev Plovdiv (4-2-3-1): Stachowiak - Hristov, Sprockel, Grncharov, Minev - Jirsak, Galchev - Pedro, Anicet, Vander - Romario.

Cherno More (4-2-3-1): Kitanov - Venkov, Kotev, A. Aleksandrov, S. Aleksandrov - Georgiev, Edenilson - Mladenov, Iliev, Raykov - Bakari.


*Lokomotiv Sofia - Ludogorets*

Lokomotiv Sofia will be without the right-back Aleksandar Dyulgerov and one of their many new signings in recent the left winger Yakassongo. Another new singing, right winger Elton Dos Reis covered for Dyulgerov last round and will do the same today.

Lokomotiv Sofia failed to score only in 1 game so far, that being their first home game of the season versus Litex (0-2) and they are one of the most overish teams in Bulgaria at the moment. Lokomotiv Sofia seems to be getting stronger and showed great fighting spirit at tough ground like Cherno More the previous round, coming back from 0:2 down to win a point in the last 10 minutes.

Given what Lokomotiv are showing at the moment, in my opinion they have every chance to score a goal versus the champions.

Right-back Yordan Minev and center defender Georgi Terziev are sidilened for the visitors. Ludogorets responded superbly to the lost at Cherno More and got 3 wins in a row, without conceding a goal. Their defensive record is misleading and with Choco at right-back again, they will have problems in defense.

Ludogorets are flying high on confidence at the moment, they have one of the best attacks on the pitch and on the bench in Bulgaria, so it seems normal to expect 2-3 goals from them.

Expected line-ups:

Lokomotiv Sofia (4-2-3-1): Galev - Elton, Branekov, Jovanovic, Matutu - Mahamat, Tom - Marquinhos, Gael, Peev - D. Iliev.

Ludogorets (4-2-3-1): Stoyanov - Choko, Mantyla, Moti, Caicara - Dyakov, Espinho - Aleksandrov, Marcelinho, Misidjan - Bezjak.

*
Chernomorets - Slavia*

Don't see why Chernomorets should be favorite in this match, as in my opinion both teams are feeling better when playing on the counter, so I don't think there is any home advantage in this one. Slavia Sofia are 0-3-1 on the road so far, but visited very tough grounds like Cherno More, Botev Plovdiv, Litex and performed very well. They were all over Neftochimik in Burgas and should have won with 3:0, instead they conceded an equalizer and lost 2 points.

Chernomorets have bigger problems with the squad at the moment, as couple of players are injured, also rotations expected at the heart of defense, after Oliveira nailing ridiculous own goal vs. Levski last round. Chernomorets have young and unexprienced keeper, who is quite poor against FK's and corners. Slavia Sofia on the other hand have one of the most experienced keepers, who on a good day can win a point for his team on his own, even stopped Levski from winning the title in the last round of last season.


*Gotse Delchev - Beroe*

Nothing much to say here, should be class difference in favor of the visitors.

Gotse Delchev have a new head-coach and they performed good versus CSKA Sofia at home, but actually CSKA was very poor in that match. They were dominated heavily at Levski Sofia in the Cup game and altho Levski got funny penalty for the second goal, the final result is fair. Lokomotiv Plovdiv scored 2 goals in the middle of the first half last round and lowered the tempo after.

Beroe with moral boosting win over Botev Plovdiv in the "Thrachian" derby, totally deserved one. They are 0-1-3 on the road so far, but visited much harder grounds and this is perfect chance for them to get first 3 points in away game this season. They are able to field the same squad that defeated Botev.

Gotse Delchev's new head-coach insint on them playing for the win in every game and Beroe is one of the best teams on the counter-attack in Bulgaria.

I acually expect convincing win for teh visitors.

*
Levski - Neftochimik*

Another one that doesn't need much words.

After winning 4:0 over Gotse Delchev and 3:1 over Chernomorets the confidence in Levski is getting slowly back to the team. The newly signed winger Toure left very good impression IMO and with him and Rodrigues, Levski flanks look very productive. Striker Genkov is injured, but Makriev is eager to impress.

Neftochimik are very poor at the moment and I can't see any light in the tunnel, especially on the road. We can leave the game with Chernomorets aside, since actually Neftochimik was the team with more fans on the stands and the game was in Burgas. So they road games so far were: at CSKA (0-4) with the fair result being much bigger, as CSKA missed some pretty big chances; at Beroe (0-2), with the hosts playing about 1 whole half with 3 players less and still Neftochimik didn't manage to create even a single goal-scoring chance; at Botev Plovdiv (0-6), no need to comment I believe; at Ludogorets (0-4), with the champions rotating and starting with most of the bench players.

4+ to 0 win for Levski looks the most probable outcome here, the worst case scnenario should be 3:0.


Botev - Cherno More: *Cherno More +1.25 AH @1,70 SBObet 1/10*
Lokomotiv Sofia - Ludogorets: *Over 2.5 Goals @2,20 Unibet 1/10*
Chernomorets - Slavia:* Slavia +0.5 AH @1,80 Bet365 1/10*
Gotse Delchev - Beroe:* Beroe -0.5 AH @1.73 Sbobet 1/10*
Levski - Neftochimik*: Levski -2.5 AH @1,99 Marathonbet 1/10*


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 25, 2013)

Again just modest profit, with Cherno More mugs missing penalty ^^


----------

